# Thinking about getting starlght fobs



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

My wife just started shooting them. They do fly GREAT...but they are a little fugly. IMO.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

so ur saying the lookk like crap on your arrow


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

To me yes, if you can get over that they are great. they fly good not necessarily better that a arrow fletched with blazers but they do fly good and quicker/easier to get a shft ready to shoot.


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

well i just chjecked and i dont think fobs will work with my bow


----------



## rut'n bucks (Jan 30, 2011)

I used them and liked them.....but grouping them with blazers...basically the same maybe better..but barely. As put above ugly and they break like no other. I think its just to expensive


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Just keep usen vanes and you won't be dissapointed


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

fobs are good and bad at the same time.. if you shoot a dropaway and wanna spend the money, go for it


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

but you cant shoot groups with them so it always a diffternt spot or you will break them. and i dont really like the look but that dosent matter if you want them try them


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

NO! Especially if u are going to use them for bowhunting, and if you shoot at the same spot when target practicing you wil eventually bust a FOB and they say that they increase penetration since they pop off when it goes in the animal but to me they decrease penetration since it takes more force to pop the FOB off than it does for blazer vanes to go through it and blazers are so small anyways that they dont make a difference in penetration. So IMO keep with vanes/fletching on your arrows, regardless of if u shoot target and bowhunt or just one of the two.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Ignition kid said:


> NO! Especially if u are going to use them for bowhunting, and if you shoot at the same spot when target practicing you wil eventually bust a FOB and they say that they increase penetration since they pop off when it goes in the animal but to me they decrease penetration since it takes more force to pop the FOB off than it does for blazer vanes to go through it and blazers are so small anyways that they dont make a difference in penetration. So IMO keep with vanes/fletching on your arrows, regardless of if u shoot target and bowhunt or just one of the two.


Shooting different spots or setting up a pass through target is a must. If you have to shoot groups and are not comfortable shooting spots or without a pass trough target, I would pass on the FOBs. If you are looking at delivering a blade on target....might be worth a test drive.

re: penetration....Easy to test and we have....Set up a hide/cardboard/carpet etc.....a few feet infront of a target. Shoot both and measure what arrow is deeper. Every test I have done has been no comparison.

Regards,


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

paul,

if you can't shoot groups.. or shouldn't how do you sight in? how can you tune arrows? and see if there are flyers?


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

N7709K said:


> paul,
> 
> if you can't shoot groups.. or shouldn't how do you sight in? how can you tune arrows? and see if there are flyers?


Good question if you are not use to shooting spots.....If all your arrow hit the bulls eye you are in tune. If you have a flyers, it will be easy to see and when tuning all you need to know is how far away from bulls eye did the blade hit vs. field tip and adjust accordingly. Also....A critter only gives you one chance, same with shooting spots. Furthermore anyone shooting groups (vans or FOBs) should be VERY careful to inspect the arrow EVERY shot! Shooting groups is how folks end up with an arrow in their arm/hand.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i know that, i shoot alot and i dont' shoot onespots under 40yds unless i'm sighting in.. and rarely at 40yds do i shoot groups. when indoor rolls around, i tune all my arrows so that i get the same poi at 20yds.. i have 6 arrows that will shoot in the same hole if i do my part(that doesn't always happen, but sometimes it does). 

but what i'm saying if your trying to sight in and you get arrows that some are going high, some are going low.. which is the flyer? since each arrow is shot at a different spot, and almost would have to be shot at the same spot time after time.. it just seems like a hassle to tune with them


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

N7709K said:


> i know that, i shoot alot and i dont' shoot onespots under 40yds unless i'm sighting in.. and rarely at 40yds do i shoot groups. when indoor rolls around, i tune all my arrows so that i get the same poi at 20yds.. i have 6 arrows that will shoot in the same hole if i do my part(that doesn't always happen, but sometimes it does).
> 
> but what i'm saying if your trying to sight in and you get arrows that some are going high, some are going low.. which is the flyer? since each arrow is shot at a different spot, and almost would have to be shot at the same spot time after time.. it just seems like a hassle to tune with them


It's been a while since I have shot a vane.....What you are explaining has never happened to me with a FOB. With 6 arrows I might get one that need attention which would be indicated by the one that always is hitting off the spot. I still may not be following you.....sorry if I am coming across simple minded about this I just have never had any issues tuning with a FOB. Now with a vane and my Zwickey's....Yes! Always chasing my tail which is why I cam up with the gizmo.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I dont' float my shafts before i fletch them so i dont' mark stiff side before is start, so that is probably some if my issue.. but after a build a doz, i will have some that print dead on right away and some that i have to turn nocks until they print in the same hole as the others. 

I don't have planing issues with broadheads, most of the time, since i spend a good bit of time tuning before i get to putting broadheads one.


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

N7709K said:


> I dont' float my shafts before i fletch them so i dont' mark stiff side before is start, so that is probably some if my issue.. but after a build a doz, i will have some that print dead on right away and some that i have to turn nocks until they print in the same hole as the others.
> 
> I don't have planing issues with broadheads, most of the time, since i spend a good bit of time tuning before i get to putting broadheads one.


My guess with FOBs it will be plug and play. 95% of what you were seeing should be gone.

May I ask your set up?

Arrows?
Bow & Draw length
Specific rest?
Do you use a loop?

Thanks,


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I've had it happen with the following:

lightspeed 400's cut at i wanna say 28.5" carbon to carbon, I think.. i'll double check when i get home. I got these set up 100gr glue in pts and g-nocks

31" 2712's with 300gr pro points with 4" gateways and microlite nocks

30" carbon to carbon fullbores with 250gr pro points and g nocks

and fmj's cut at 29.75" total length with 100gr tips and blazers


my setups are:
Vantage Elite plus
56lbs 29" spirals
protuner, used to be limbdriver

Alphaburner
61lbs 29" also with spirals
Limbdriver

Yep i have a loop on all my bows


----------

